# [video] ZZ walkthrough solve



## Sahnguini (Oct 1, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YjMlPtH_YA 
So uh yeah, I never really had the luxury of walkthrough solves when I was avging 25 with ZZ(except for Phil Yu's ch asmallkitten), so I decided that this channel could help people. Ill be making more, that one I was cut for time.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 1, 2013)

Random tip: for the red-green (3rd) pair, I would put it into the empty slot and then separate it. Eg. L' U2 L (to separate) and U' R' U' R (to insert).
Overall, efficiency for f2l could be improved (not that I'm any good at this either...)
Yay ZZ.


----------



## Sahnguini (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh wow thanks  that's really helpful! Ill probably use that. And yea the F2l Efficiency/move count seems really challenging to improve :/


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 2, 2013)

L2 D2 L' R2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 U L' D' L2 B R2 F' L' R2

x2 y B' D R U B' R D'
U R U R2 
U' L2 U2 L U' L2
R' U' L U L'
R U R' U' R U' R' U' R


----------



## Sahnguini (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh that's a really nice solution, but I cannot fully use Y-axis neutrality yet due to look ahead issues :/ I can only use it during OH since my TPS is slow enough to actually see blocks/ pairs. However, that solution does help for block building tips. Thanks


----------

